# What people will do for a laugh.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Saw this sign at a pub. The govener has given up repainting it. As fast as he corrects it, it is vandalized again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If he's daft enough to have it at ground level, what does he expect? Stick it up a pole, ffs! :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish I could read it!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Anal Turn   :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

And Manchesters Gay Village sign 'Canal Street' now permanently reads Anal Treet :lol:


----------

